# MS watching US!!! New Update!



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 27, 2006)

see:  THIS


----------



## wazzledoozle (Apr 27, 2006)

I didnt install it.
http://windowsupdate.62nds.com/


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 27, 2006)

What is that link for wazzledoozle?


----------



## KennyT772 (Apr 27, 2006)

it got me on accident...god dammit. 

"I swear im running windows legally! I SWEAR!!!"
any way to remove the program?


----------



## zekrahminator (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm running a legal copy of windows...and yeah that thing snuck up on me too. I hope the monitoring thing doesn't go any farther then the OS, because otherwise I WILL figure out linux, no matter how hard it is or how long it takes.


----------



## nocrapman (Apr 27, 2006)

Gates must be ecstasic... now that he has one legal installation in Vietnam!!!
and maybe 7 in India... or even 10 in China.

I wonder what happens apart from the warning - does windows stop working or something... I imagine u can always restore ur system and roll back the changes.

I installed it by proxy too today - although I have a legal copy - I am not amused with this snooping around.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Apr 27, 2006)

PVTCaboose1337 said:
			
		

> What is that link for wazzledoozle?


Its an alternate place to get windows updates. Works in firefox


----------



## FLY3R (Apr 27, 2006)

Danm, This sucks.. My comp hasn't been connected to the internet for like a month so when i do hook it up im deff not getting that patch, even though im running a legal genuine w/e crapppola version of windows..


----------



## bigboi86 (Apr 27, 2006)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> Its an alternate place to get windows updates. Works in firefox



Damn that is one sweet link!!  

I didn't install the geniune advantage thing either... it just sounded bad..


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 27, 2006)

zekrahminator said:
			
		

> I hope the monitoring thing doesn't go any farther then the OS...



You and me both....


----------



## Keiki (Apr 27, 2006)

Good thing I have a genuine version of windows , but looking at the way things are going, M$ should be coming up with a update that checks the "validity" of the programs inside ur computer... then we should be switching to linux


----------



## trog100 (Apr 27, 2006)

windiz update hehe.. it kinda went thru my mind that windiz update might be very sneaky way of bill getting his spyware on your machine..

but if its trick i fell for it.. i installed the windiz update thingy.. he he he

trog


----------



## Mercenary4 (Apr 27, 2006)

If you got your copy of XP from a reliable source, who cares? You will need that patch if you want to install downloadable Microsoft software, or are into BETA testing Microsoft software.

This sounds like when SP2 came out, some were in an uproar because it was new and different. As it turns out it was a good thing!

If your insurance is paid and your stickers are legit, why run from OneTime?


----------



## trog100 (Apr 27, 2006)

just a thought but i wonder if bill would sooner folks use a none ligit copy of windows and still remain under his control or move to linux.. 

either way he sorta loses money but one way he keeps the world under his thumb..

clever guy is bill.. he lets easily copied versions of windows loose for years.  then when the world only speaks the one language he starts trying to extract his pound of flesh..

the plan is simple u dole out cheap or easily copied operating systems or other things like gillette razors or microsoft xboxes.. then when everybody has one.. u screw em for all they are worth..

u have to be very rich to do it.. but in the end u win it all.. bill needs resisting not defending.. he will rip your balls off if u let him.. its the way it works.. he he he

trog

ps.. the bottom line here is.. some folks dont like the idea of bill having access to thier machine whenever he feels like it.. course if u aint a terrorist or some other kind of criminal subversive.. what have u got to hide.. he he he he.. it seems in the modern world only criminals require privacy..


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 27, 2006)

I like to know what I do on my computer.  I am not a terrorist or something.  I just like to have privacy.


----------



## trog100 (Apr 28, 2006)

its becoming all too common PVT.. only the bad guys have something to hide.. he he he.. u should let bill and big bro in.. if u dont u automatically become a "suspect".. he he he he..

me.. i recon i am about as "suspect" u it gets.. he he he

trog


----------



## regg187 (Apr 28, 2006)

Yeah I didn't , just cause of the name. lucky this time, maybe I should head to laughlin!


----------



## KennyT772 (Apr 28, 2006)

for those who wanted to know 
http://labnol.blogspot.com/2006/04/workarounds-to-disable-non-genuine.html


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 28, 2006)

KennyT772 said:
			
		

> for those who wanted to know
> http://labnol.blogspot.com/2006/04/workarounds-to-disable-non-genuine.html



never had to do that!


----------



## regg187 (Apr 28, 2006)

yeah trog, Ive been in big bro's system b4. It is not a fun place to be. The acommadations are cramped, and if you think their watching you on the outside , just guess how much they watch when your on the inside.  yeah, think hard about that!!


----------



## Steevo (Apr 28, 2006)

Right.


Not that I am a MS lover, after all I have linux on two compys in here, and XP on two. But who really cares? If you are not doing anything illegal or stupid, WHO CARES?


Just the other day I got pulled over. As I wasn't afraid of a Colorado State patrol piggie that was just sitting at a green light. I went ahead when everyone else was waiting for him. When he pulled me over, for no reason, and I refused to give my info over he made up a reason, a shit reason. After the contact, and a verbal warning I called his manager and reamed his ass. Piggie #1 had to drive the thirty miles out of his way and come apologize to me and my family for harrasing us.

The point? 

If you aren't doing something stupid, you don't have to worry.


----------



## Mercenary4 (Apr 28, 2006)

I think Hollywood made a movie about a situation like this, only the head guy was evil (how would you classify Bill?) and the OS and Security software had a back door or something so his company could get into anything, litterally. Maybe it was one of the RoboCop movies or The Net with Sandra Bullock. The only thing I really remember is the head guy standing at the enterance of his headquarters holding a press conference telling the world that his system was going online. Once it did all hell broke loose with the government's secret files being accessed by the OS/Security, or something like that. Makes you kind of wonder, what with science fiction leading our technical evolution.
Look at the end of the last Terminator movie, now that was scary to us tech heads! Made one think, what is my computer doing when I'm not maxing out CPU power?


----------



## Mercenary4 (Apr 28, 2006)

Steevo said:
			
		

> Just the other day I got pulled over. As I wasn't afraid of a Colorado State patrol piggie that was just sitting at a green light. I went ahead when everyone else was waiting for him. When he pulled me over, for no reason, and I refused to give my info over he made up a reason, a shit reason. After the contact, and a verbal warning I called his manager and reamed his ass. Piggie #1 had to drive the thirty miles out of his way and come apologize to me and my family for harrasing us.



Give a moron a piece of paper that says they're smart (college degree) and a little power/authority (which is an illusion, as you showed) and the moron will do the dumbest things!


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm really getting sick of the "if you're not doing anything wrong then don't worry" mentality.  For a country supposedly founded on a right to privacy (among other "rights") the people that live here don't seem to care too much when their rights are limited, invaded, or taken away.  I find it frightening that the same people who buy the party line and loudly proclaim that we invaded iraq to give the people there the same rights and freedoms we enjoy merely shrug when ours are taken away.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 28, 2006)

ya it is pretty sad its like we have more rights than ppl in other countrys!!!

sure its a long list of rights but their limited.

i have the "right" to tell the cop to leave me alone when he askes how many times im naked a day but...................

ppl can invade my computer
ppl can get my private phone #
ppl can spam my mail box
random ppl can visit my sick grand mother in the hospital
ppl can randomely open my house and have random ppl look inside just because im moving out



but i can tell the cop to leave me alone


so yay rights!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Apr 28, 2006)

You think being watched is fine.  You think you're not doing anything wrong, and maybe you aren't.  What happens though when everything you say and do becomes watched and checked.  What if your personal behavior and philosophy falls out of grace with your governemnt or its corporate puppetmasters?  In the 1950s Senator McCarthy rounded up people he suspected of having communist affiliation, brought them before senate hearings, harrased and somtimes imprisoned them for their beliefs actual or percieved.  We had a lot more privacy then... now we don't.  Were any of these people doing anything wrong?  Were they aiding a Soviet plot to overthrow the United States and capitalism, I don't think there was truely a single one.  Their civil rights were violated, they were held and convicted without trial before the eyes of the world... and that was before the Patriot Act.  The point is the United States was supposed to be a nation where you could believe what you want, and say what you want, but increasingly it becomes possible to persecute those who do not follow the party line... Crack after crack appears in the shield created to avoid a totalitarian state.  What if you're at work, do you like your boss to stand over your shoulder making sure you do exactly what he says, and how he wants it done?  Catching every mistake you make and correcting it... all the while saying, "no, I don't care what you think. Do it this way..."  Work sucks then doesn't it.  You're always afraid you'll do something wrong, even if it really isn't that bad, just different from what is expected.  Now move that over to your whole life, to everyplace you go and everything you do.  Life would kind of suck then too...


----------



## Mercenary4 (Apr 28, 2006)

What a can of worms this opened up!

It's a sick world we live in, trying to escape it in cyberspace and it follows you! Freedom is also an illusion. Now what do they call it when you believe in an illusion?

Long live the illusions! Oh wait, illusions are temporary. Or are they?

Just like in Issac Asomov's "I Robot" (and the movie) it all can only lead to one thing....


----------



## G.T (Apr 28, 2006)

Amerika, so called land of the free, hehehe, who they kidding these days?


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 28, 2006)

Thermopylae_480 said:
			
		

> Y  In the 1950s Senator McCarthy rounded up people he suspected of having communist affiliation, brought them before senate hearings, harrased and somtimes imprisoned them for their beliefs actual or percieved.  whole life, to everyplace you go and everything you do.  Life would kind of suck then too...



aaa yes McCarthyism what a wonderful thing.


----------



## Scheich (Apr 28, 2006)

now that billy boy is on his last big crusade in china, much more is coming with vista.

iam really curious, if it will be possible to defeat all the drm hardware/internet monitoring,
while still running a decent machine.. at least until now he has used *our* indifference to dominate the market via 3rd party software & games. 

is it still pretty much annoying to install  3d driver withing linux ?

..ok.. iam somewhat lazy, but if the fancy linux installation isnt coming up
much easier in *all* basic parts iam with billy boy, as long as it lasts


----------



## Mercenary4 (Apr 28, 2006)

Makes me miss the days of DOS and BBS, well except the sucky graphics and sucky sounds.


----------



## trog100 (Apr 29, 2006)

there is gonna be or already is a clever properganda machine run by the "big money" boys demonizing any kind of copyright infringement.. 

kinda like the "war on drugs" or "the war on terror" kinda stuff..

soon the actual phrase "war on piracy" will come into being and common usage.. 

the latest microsoft public statement along these lines is.. the "pirates" are to blame for the high cost of our products.. "victim" is another clever word just like "piracy" was.. 

soon the entire world (well the US world) will be the "victims" of software "piracy" and  the "war on piracy" will have to be waged.. he he he 

ten years in the slammer for downloading your favourite tunes is coming... he he he

trog


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Apr 29, 2006)

Mercenary4 said:
			
		

> If you got your copy of XP from a reliable source, who cares? You will need that patch if you want to install downloadable Microsoft software, or are into BETA testing Microsoft software.
> 
> This sounds like when SP2 came out, some were in an uproar because it was new and different. As it turns out it was a good thing!
> 
> If your insurance is paid and your stickers are legit, why run from OneTime?



Many reasons. Privacy invasion. SP2 is a waste of time if you dont want the crap bugged out of you. Windows is continually getting more invasive and becoming more of a pig every patch. I dont need more that make it worse!

Doing things like this just provokes the hacking and piracy fronts to fight back with a stronger fist, especially in other countries which is their main goal. Its a hassle for legit users, and it isnt gonna be hard to get around.

switching to my powerbook was the best choice i have ever made... life is great. I spend more time worrying about whats coming out next, rather than what patch is coming out next to fix my problems.... and i dont have to give up 5gb a month of bandwidth to download a patch that fixes something that should have been patched weeks before....


----------



## Mercenary4 (Apr 29, 2006)

I hate to tell you this but privacy is an illusion as well. SP2 did create a more secure OS, one that was harder for hackers, viruses, spyware, and the like to break into. Really, as long as it works all is good.

Then again, if you get it right the first time, what are you going to do after that? Planned obselecense (did I spell that right?) seems to be an "American" thing, or maybe it's a greed thing. Neither of which make sence to me. Do the job, do it right, and move on makes more sence, but makes no dollars. That is what it seems to be all about, anyways.


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 30, 2006)

*Microsoft's EU appeal case ends*

The week-long anti-competition hearing involving Microsoft and the European Commission has finished - with neither side willing to predict the outcome.

Full Article

Go EU!!! I hope they win.


----------



## trog100 (Apr 30, 2006)

i did read somewhere that building a browser in as an integral part of the operating system was the most stupid thing microsoft ever did.. its the built in browser factor that is the real security problem.. vista might even arrive without one.. when it eventually does.. 

i ran that windiz thing it told me i needed i 32 major updates.. he he he.. i am quite happy without them thow.. 

trog


----------



## Mercenary4 (Apr 30, 2006)

Anytime you network a computer, you will have security risks, no matter what software you run. As for Microsoft not having any competition? They have plenty of competition, just not anything as widely used as their software for certian things.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Apr 30, 2006)

Mercenary4 said:
			
		

> I hate to tell you this but privacy is an illusion as well. SP2 did create a more secure OS, one that was harder for hackers, viruses, spyware, and the like to break into. Really, as long as it works all is good.


Privacy invasion is far from an illusion. The government is contintally gaining power to invade whatever they want to gain something to punish you for.

If microsoft continues to be able to control something inside your computer, you will never have any privacy....

I dunno about you, but if I were working on something that would compete against a microsoft product, and they have inside access to all windows computers, what keeps them from seeing it? oh.. nothing.

yay for your arguement. thats gone right there. and thats just one posability. if they have a backdoor to your computer, think that wont open up more from the many security holes they always leave behind? most definatly.

Not only are there many security issues with this, but the fact many people continually begin to value their privacy anymore is beyond me. you have rights people, EXERCISE AND PROTECT THEM.

They make a product for the USER, keep it that way.

As for sp2, i dont use it, but whenever I use someones windows xp box that has it, it bothers them more than anything... "why wont this work?" "because SP2 blocked that feature." is all I can say to them. It has caused many headaches.




			
				Mercenary4 said:
			
		

> Anytime you network a computer, you will have security risks, no matter what software you run. As for Microsoft not having any competition? They have plenty of competition, just not anything as widely used as their software for certian things.



the "security risks" involved from attaching a windows pc to a network compared to a unix box is like night and day when compared. The whole overhyping of security risks, is because windows is like swiss cheese.

if miscrosoft would worry more about security then money or piracy, maybe they wouldnt be seen as "evil" by so many people.

-typed on a powerbook G4.

I personally, enjoy not being forced to run an anti virus, or anti spyware program. period.

something i have just thought of, is piracy. well not in general, but individual piracy.

I have a legit xp license, but 3 legit os X licenses.

Microsoft sure is doing a damn fine job combating piracy. Esp considering one of my os x's is an unlimited client os X SERVER license.


----------



## Steevo (Apr 30, 2006)

Thermopylae_480 said:
			
		

> You think being watched is fine.  You think you're not doing anything wrong, and maybe you aren't.  What happens though when everything you say and do becomes watched and checked.  What if your personal behavior and philosophy falls out of grace with your governemnt or its corporate puppetmasters?  In the 1950s Senator McCarthy rounded up people he suspected of having communist affiliation, brought them before senate hearings, harrased and somtimes imprisoned them for their beliefs actual or percieved.  We had a lot more privacy then... now we don't.  Were any of these people doing anything wrong?  Were they aiding a Soviet plot to overthrow the United States and capitalism, I don't think there was truely a single one.  Their civil rights were violated, they were held and convicted without trial before the eyes of the world... and that was before the Patriot Act.  The point is the United States was supposed to be a nation where you could believe what you want, and say what you want, but increasingly it becomes possible to persecute those who do not follow the party line... Crack after crack appears in the shield created to avoid a totalitarian state.  What if you're at work, do you like your boss to stand over your shoulder making sure you do exactly what he says, and how he wants it done?  Catching every mistake you make and correcting it... all the while saying, "no, I don't care what you think. Do it this way..."  Work sucks then doesn't it.  You're always afraid you'll do something wrong, even if it really isn't that bad, just different from what is expected.  Now move that over to your whole life, to everyplace you go and everything you do.  Life would kind of suck then too...




This has happened to me. And my answer is simple, and one that I have acted upon many times. 

If you don't like what I do then fire me.


Hasn't happened yet.


If anyone is afraid of doing something wrong, put your mind at ease, we are all human and all make mistakes. And there is always someone bigger than that person, and the situation isn't as bad as it appears. Bla bla bla.

If some one is logging my actions I hope that they like my music and pron, and they probably feel sorry for how much I don't have in my bank account. If they listen I hope they like my singing. If they are watching me, they probably feel bad their dick isn't as big as mine.


Any other questions?


----------



## Steevo (Apr 30, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:
			
		

> Privacy invasion is far from an illusion. The government is contintally gaining power to invade whatever they want to gain something to punish you for.
> 
> If microsoft continues to be able to control something inside your computer, you will never have any privacy....
> 
> ...





I was on the beta team for XP and for SP2.

SP2 was a great feature for almost everyone. 

As to why sometings doen't work, thats called "Administrative rights" and they finally stopped granting so many rights to the common user and more to the named Administrator. Ever read the Debian manual? One of the first things stated about security is not to run as root. But then again that would mean that common users don't have the same access.  Hrmmm. If you want them back log on as Administrator and apply permissions for what you are doing to your user. And make sure to allow for child objects too.

And a little FYI is that Mac has just as many security holes as windows. http://www.securemac.com/
It's just the less used OS.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (May 1, 2006)

Steevo said:
			
		

> This has happened to me. And my answer is simple, and one that I have acted upon many times.
> 
> If you don't like what I do then fire me.
> 
> ...



Oh well. You completely debunked me, I see the light now.  I can't wait for everyone to start watching me too, I'll feel so much safer, I'm so scared right now.  I wish my phone line would get tapped so the terrorist won't come and get me.  I hope so much the government will put a camera to watch my house then I won't have to be scared of the robbers anymore either.


----------



## Steevo (May 1, 2006)

If everyone is being watched then that means that i am watching someone too!! GOD DAMN IT I have been had!



Is it something in your water?


----------



## Juggernaut1987 (May 1, 2006)

Its a shame they came up with that.. Its not out in the NL yet. I had a genuine copy of windows on a hidden system restore partition (came with my pc) and a sticker on my case with windows codes. After 2 years i decided to reinstall my original installation with the restore function. Didnt work. Called the helpdesk. Its not working because you tempered with it (WT*!). To re-enable system restore i had to pay them 90€! Thats almost as much as a new windows version! I have the license but not the stupid software. Im never buying a pc with a system restore function again! (The PC was cheaper then all the parts together ) 

I now have a illegal copy running but who gives. If they didnt screw me over with the system restore stuff i would have had a genuine copy :S


----------



## Keiki (May 1, 2006)

I want to have electronic flies with surveilance cameras watching me 24/7 so nothing bad happens to me. 

Invasion of privacy? 

What time are we living in, the middle ages?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (May 1, 2006)

Steevo said:
			
		

> I was on the beta team for XP and for SP2.
> 
> SP2 was a great feature for almost everyone.
> 
> As to why sometings doen't work, thats called "Administrative rights" and they finally stopped granting so many rights to the common user and more to the named Administrator. Ever read the Debian manual? One of the first things stated about security is not to run as root. But then again that would mean that common users don't have the same access.  Hrmmm. If you want them back log on as Administrator and apply permissions for what you are doing to your user. And make sure to allow for child objects too.




No, actually, the things people complain most about sp2 is the "OMG WTFHAXX THIS SITE HAS BEEN BLOCKED CUZ WE THINK TEH USER IS DUMB SO WE DONT LET ANYTHING COME IN AT ALL"

and the email attachments.....

you cannot access email attachments in outlook express unless you hit forward then save.. lol.. lotta protection that is.. just block it period.. and once they learn how to bypass it, it just becomes a big annoyance. WTG security team that thought up that brilliant idea.

What differs from os x and xp is how it handles installation, which is the most noticable.

It asks for an admin password upon needing permissions. This is a simple yet effective way to prevent unwanted installation of spyware and the like, and also prevents incompetent usage to an extent.

Windows vista has attempted that, and failed miserably. it asks your password for every single little thing!

you can be on the beta team if you want, but you aren't the only one that has had time in with crashing misrosoft beta's....   I have not only MSDN access, but beta test games aswell.... 

Oh, and I'm also amazed it took....6 revisions of windows to even begin some of the file permissions that linux has had and used from the get go.

Yes its dumb to run as root in linux, but running a normal account, most people would never need to actually use a root account. Just provide an admin password when you install something (just like os x? HOW STRANGE?!) and there isnt that one size fits all security hole known as the user.


----------



## Steevo (May 1, 2006)

Or unless you chose to allow attachments inthe options panel.


Turn off the firewall.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (May 3, 2006)

Steevo said:
			
		

> If everyone is being watched then that means that i am watching someone too!! GOD DAMN IT I have been had!
> 
> 
> 
> Is it something in your water?



Of course it's something in the water.  Haven't you seen Stanely Kubrick's _Dr. Strangelove or: How I learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb_?  Flourination of water is part of a communist plot to corrupt our precious bodily fluids.


----------



## karolpl2004 (May 3, 2006)

so basically ..u.hhh. do the knwo where u are? and like... come after you?


----------



## Polaris573 (May 3, 2006)

karolpl2004 said:
			
		

> so basically ..u.hhh. do the knwo where u are? and like... come after you?



he was a joking don't take everything so seriously. :shadedshu 

Dr. strangelove is an excellent dark comedy and is widely believed to be one of the greatest movies of all time.  Check it out.


----------



## trog100 (May 3, 2006)

"excellent dark comedy".. i always thought it was a documentary.. he he he..

trog


----------



## karolpl2004 (May 3, 2006)

i see... well i dont have it on my pc so... HA


----------



## trog100 (May 4, 2006)

and i am now running xp pro sp1 and f-ck the upgrades... he he he

trog


----------



## Steevo (May 4, 2006)

Thermopylae_480 said:
			
		

> Of course it's something in the water.  Haven't you seen Stanely Kubrick's _Dr. Strangelove or: How I learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb_?  Flourination of water is part of a communist plot to corrupt our precious bodily fluids.




I, I uhh, DON'T REMEMBER!!!


The fucking communist pig dogs!!!! Again I have been had, shame on me. As a way to protect myself i will only drink Scotch or Yeager (Vodka is from the motherland of Marxisim and Communisim!) and wear a tinfoil hat.


----------



## vito7766 (May 4, 2006)

How do they check whether you have a legit Windows. If it's serial based, there are too many cracked registered versions to know which one is legal. Honestly what were they thinking, to pull something like this and then delay Vista to Q1 2008. Nowaday's you only hear bad things about Microsoft. Maybe they should just leave their whole security suites and leave that too Syamntec or McAfee or something. I think that this problem will continue on with Vista too, even if ?Aero? is disabled in cracked versions(or something)? that's not going to stop people.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (May 4, 2006)

If you bought your windows copy you could probably tell by all the flashy holograms and such on the box and disc.  If your copy came with your computer from IBM, DELL, Hp, Acer (other western european manufacturers) it is legit.  If it came with a Lenovo PC then it could be, and probably is, but China has some copyright issues sooo...  If your copy of windows is on a homemade CD, it's probably not legit.


----------



## Mercenary4 (May 4, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:
			
		

> What differs from os x and xp is how it handles installation, which is the most noticable.
> 
> It asks for an admin password upon needing permissions. This is a simple yet effective way to prevent unwanted installation of spyware and the like, and also prevents incompetent usage to an extent.
> 
> ...



Before SP2, maybe even before SP1, a limited account would ask for the admin account password to install anything. Once the Service Packs came out you had to be logged on as admin to install anything. They tried, but it seems either MS failed, or decided to go a different route with this issue.


----------



## CjStaal (May 4, 2006)

And nobody forget the "unintended" wmf rootkit.... Windows say's it's not severe enough to patch... but then when a guy actually took it apart and looked at the wmf... all you have to do is input "1" in to a function that has absolutely nothing to do with the graphics for wmp.... Windows made this vulnerability intentionally for feds/cia/whatever to get easy access in to any remote pc.... Don't use windows.


----------



## vito7766 (May 4, 2006)

Thermopylae_480 said:
			
		

> If you bought your windows copy you could probably tell by all the flashy holograms and such on the box and disc.  If your copy came with your computer from IBM, DELL, Hp, Acer (other western european manufacturers) it is legit.  If it came with a Lenovo PC then it could be, and probably is, but China has some copyright issues sooo...  If your copy of windows is on a homemade CD, it's probably not legit.



I'm talking about how would Windows know you have the legal Windows, but the person with the cracked Windows has the illegal one. They would get it wrong every time.


----------



## CjStaal (May 4, 2006)

The product keys used.


----------



## Polaris573 (May 5, 2006)

vito7766 said:
			
		

> How do they check whether you have a legit Windows. If it's serial based, there are too many cracked registered versions to know which one is legal. Honestly what were they thinking, to pull something like this and then delay Vista to Q1 2008. Nowaday's you only hear bad things about Microsoft. Maybe they should just leave their whole security suites and leave that too Syamntec or McAfee or something. I think that this problem will continue on with Vista too, even if ?Aero? is disabled in cracked versions(or something)? that's not going to stop people.



I think they might have a super massive database of keys they have issued.  The "genuine advantage" programs report back to MS to see if that key has been issued to an OEM or to a retail package.  Keys popular among "pirates" have in the past been made "unofficial" and changing the key to a different one has allowed some to get by "security checks."  So the key has to be what causes windows to be "unofficial" I can't see what else it would be.


----------



## trog100 (May 5, 2006)

its the key.. but for the last few months they have insisted u install the verification software on your machine before u can update anything.. once thats on they have u by the short and curlies..

aye aye me hearties.. cast off astern... he he 

trog

ps.. read this then think about helping the poor guy get his wish... he he he

http://www.theinquirer.net/?article=31464


----------



## Steevo (May 5, 2006)

Some of you are silly.

HAL=Hardware Abstraction Layer=Machine ID+Product Key=Activation code

So, your hardware determines part of the true activation code, and THAT my fine sir is how they determine if the Key is already in use, as two machines will submit the same Key, but with two different activation codes as the HAL is different.


----------



## nyioo7@hotmail.com (May 20, 2006)

tht problem is so stupid and so simple to solve and tht program is so simple to remove it..........even dummy can do it............. well figure it out..........peace


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (May 22, 2006)

Steevo said:
			
		

> Some of you are silly.
> 
> HAL=Hardware Abstraction Layer=Machine ID+Product Key=Activation code
> 
> So, your hardware determines part of the true activation code, and THAT my fine sir is how they determine if the Key is already in use, as two machines will submit the same Key, but with two different activation codes as the HAL is different.




Although HAL, does a hell of a lot more than just a machine idea...


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm going to let you guys in on a VERY LITTLE KNOWN factoid, about Windows NT-based OS since their inception:

Randomly, since NT 3.51 or NT 4.0? The OS pings a server... with a Microsoft name on it!



* Think you haven't been "watched" in some capacity since the inception of this OS family? Guess again... it's just gotten more sophisticated over time is all

APK


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 21, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> I'm going to let you guys in on a VERY LITTLE KNOWN factoid, about Windows NT-based OS since their inception:
> 
> Randomly, since NT 3.51 or NT 4.0? The OS pings a server... with a Microsoft name on it!
> 
> ...



 

Any smart product vendor would do that with a market this size...


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 21, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Any smart product vendor would do that with a market this size...



And, any "smart user" (purely relative term) stops it, with either the RIGHT firewall, the route command, or ports filtrations... or hardware routers/firewalls.

APK

P.S.=> You gotta "stick it to the man" sometimes, when he tries sticking it to YOU, first... apk


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 21, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> And, any "smart user" (purely relative term) stops it, with either the RIGHT firewall, the route command, or ports filtrations... or hardware routers/firewalls.
> 
> APK
> 
> P.S.=> You gotta "stick it to the man" sometimes, when he tries sticking it to YOU, first... apk



Exactly.


----------



## strick94u (Aug 21, 2006)

I remember when the original MS Office came out its was 100 bucks and it was a well known fact that most everyone took it from work and loaded it on their home pc. Microsoft even encouraged this practise. why you ask simple word perfict and lotus 123 were the number 1 business programs and Microsoft wanted them dead zip ahead to the year 2000 MS office is now on 95 percent of all the business pc's in the world and now cost 700 dollars so it was time to snap the trap mid year Office 2000 got a coypright program inserted into it you may now load it on 2 pc's thats is. It was brilliant suck them in and milk them till they bleed. MS is even so bold they tell other software companys how and when to write their software and let very little of thier code out so it cost other software companys millions in support dollars to run their software. Now if your a small builder you can buy legit oem windows for about 100 bucks for home 299 for pro from MS but if you are a big company like Dell or HP than you can get it for next to nothing long as you load the timed versions on your pc's and agree to sticker it with the made for windows logo.I for one am sick of Bill Gates greed
if you have a windows problem you cant look to Microsoft for help unless you lay down so money alot of great programs are gone now becuase of MS and the unleashing of crap on us 
and why do all the game companys port only for windows? We cant count on the govrment to stop Microsoft becuase they are about two dollars away from being bought by MS themself. And now we are being scaned I'm shocked. Perhaps if MS gave sweet deals to the little computer companys also there would be less piracy 
Dear bill scan me you wont find a damn thing and geuss what I didnt pay for any of it HEHEHE


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 21, 2006)

strick94u said:


> I remember when the original MS Office came out its was 100 bucks and it was a well known fact that most everyone took it from work and loaded it on their home pc. Microsoft even encouraged this practise. why you ask simple word perfict and lotus 123 were the number 1 business programs and Microsoft wanted them dead zip ahead to the year 2000 MS office is now on 95 percent of all the business pc's in the world and now cost 700 dollars so it was time to snap the trap mid year Office 2000 got a coypright program inserted into it you may now load it on 2 pc's thats is. It was brilliant suck them in and milk them till they bleed.



Hmmm, I can show you 10 "trustees of modern chemistry" around the block from where I live that do the SAME thing... not so brilliant really man, just taking advantage of human nature.



strick94u said:


> MS is even so bold they tell other software companys how and when to write their software and let very little of thier code out so it cost other software companys millions in support dollars to run their software.



True: I had their legal eagles write me in 2001 making me change the NAME of one of my programs I wrote for the shareware/freeware circuit no less... I couldn't BELIEVE it, & I am truly an "MS Fanboy" too & generally promote the HELL out of them for decades now no less online!



strick94u said:


> Now if your a small builder you can buy legit oem windows for about 100 bucks for home 299 for pro from MS but if you are a big company like Dell or HP than you can get it for next to nothing long as you load the timed versions on your pc's and agree to sticker it with the made for windows logo.I for one am sick of Bill Gates greed
> if you have a windows problem you cant look to Microsoft for help unless you lay down so money alot of great programs are gone now becuase of MS and the unleashing of crap on us



Well, it's THAT (pay), or learn to do it, yourself (great things these forums & ones like 'em for/in that capacity): Just like Harley riders do - learn to build it yourself, & fix it yourself, depend on NOBODY (or not much).



strick94u said:


> and why do all the game companys port only for windows? We cant count on the govrment to stop Microsoft becuase they are about two dollars away from being bought by MS themself. And now we are being scaned I'm shocked. Perhaps if MS gave sweet deals to the little computer companys also there would be less piracy
> Dear bill scan me you wont find a damn thing and geuss what I didnt pay for any of it HEHEHE



THE HOLY DOLLAR SPEAKING, that one... I was faced with the choice to develop for VMS, IBM AS/400 (os400 & its progenitors in System 34/36/38) & various UNIX when I left college (1st of 2 degrees in this field)... couldn't STAND those.

BUT, when I saw Windows? I was like "NOW, there's 'art & science' in 1 package" & something I was interested in... hell, impressed by!

PLUS, there is an economic incentive IS there if you build Win32 though... you WILL find work, you will make money, almost guaranteed... if not coding, then doing network admin/engineer work, or even tech support stuff!

Why? Heck - WINDOWS UBER ALLES (it is everywhere, & ubiquitous/flexible as hell)... nothing is like it out there, not that I am aware of, & I've been @ these things since 1982 really (computers in general).

APK


----------

